# Is the sunroof worth the money?



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

What do you think is the sunroof worth the money? I'm torn between a basic model with sunroof or going to a higher trim level without sunroof.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

urbanskywalker said:


> What do you think is the sunroof worth the money? I'm torn between a basic model with sunroof or going to a higher trim level without sunroof.


Only one person can answer that question. If it is worth it to you and you like it than Yes it is worth it.
But if you don't think it's a necessity and you can live without it than by all means save the money.
Some of these options can add up really quick. I got lucky and did get a late Turbo Launch edition for little over 16k. Sure, it's basic but it does have the HID/LED headlights and the 19 inch Tornado wheels which are very nice. NAV and Sunroof would have been nice but the least expensive 2012 with those options was 25k and it didn't even have the HID/LED's which I really wanted. So for 9k less I can live without a sunroof which I rarely ever used on my previous car.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

urbanskywalker said:


> What do you think is the sunroof worth the money? I'm torn between a basic model with sunroof or going to a higher trim level without sunroof.


I always look at this type of question as, if you have to ask you don't really want it. I went the top off route, sunroofs are for sissies!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

As stated, a personal choice, i know i basically i want all the options, so i get them, and have never regretted it. as time goes on i may use some things more often, weather, location, etc. plus i like the look of the sunroof, it is a majorly different engineered item, some don't like it and are happy with a the plain hardtop.

some things can be added later, not the sunroof, and you can still negotiate the price and its cheaper when buying the car than getting aftermarket things, that sometimes don't measure up or oem at a higher price..

Drive one with the roof open, radio on etc. that will be a good test to see if you want it or not.


----------



## jbthompson (Sep 7, 2006)

I love the sunroof. Now, I am disappointed that it hardly opens but I love how much light it lets in and love the black glass and roof. I think it looks sharp on the beetle. Also, with the sunroof you get the upgraded gauge cluster, which for me is a must have. i think the red gauge cluster on the base model is cheap looking IMO.


----------



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

Has anyone had any leaking problems with their sunroof?....Thanks for the input. I agree it's a personal choice. I'm leaning towards getting it as it does make the car feel more open.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

I really wanted a sunroof and steering wheel stereo controls, but it's come bundled in a $3k package. I wanted some of the other stuff, but at the end of the day, I just didn't feel it justified what would have been over 15% more. 

Depends if it's worth it for ya.


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

my 2 cents.....

I hate sunroofs and never use them. a waste of headroom. Noisy when open and at speed. Sun on my face and already spotted/freckled head. At time of resale, you are lucky if you get a few hundred dollars for your expensive sunroof. If you really want open air motoring, get a convertible. 

Sorry if I sound like a grumpy old man 

Our new BMW 530d that we bought slightly used (2012) has a "panorama" sunroof and we will NEVER ever use it.

YMMV


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I've owned many VW's with the sun roof option, but I acquired my beetle as a left over 2012 in Feb. of this year for $18k so that wasn't an option this time around. I've stayed away from the pano roof option on my newer VW's, because apparently they sometimes leak. So for me it's not worth it.


----------



## Alvega007 (May 23, 2012)

Like some people said, it a personal thing. I have one and the only timed that liked it was when I left it opened. :screwy:


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

I had to reply to this because...I, as a rule of thumb, don't like a sunroof, and in fact I really did not like it on my last golf...noisy and kicked air all over the interior. The beetle sunroof doesn't really open that far but I find that I use it more than any other sunroof. It lets air in but doesn't pop my ear drums, and really isn't that loud, particularly if you have another window open. Maybe it is the kind of weather we have had this spring and summer...or maybe it is that fact that the fender stereo sounds so good, putting sound right where you can hear it with the windows open?

So here is a guy that doesn't like a sunroof, but likes this beetle sunroof and opens it frequently


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

its a beetle, a fun, bright, happy car. to not have one is a waste of a beetle, imo.

even if you dont open it, just having the glass window above makes for a nice feeling/ambiance in the car.

sunroof all the way.

at least in 2012 that also meant kessy which alone was worth it.

without the roof the cars look horribly, horribly base, like a jetta S


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

urbanskywalker said:


> What do you think is the sunroof worth the money? I'm torn between a basic model with sunroof or going to a higher trim level without sunroof.


H$ll NO, mine has jammed twice. If you do get it, the pinch sensor is so sensitive, if you pass wind, it may get jammed and not close. READ about the bypass if you get it. 

Also the plastic trim inside is CHEEZEE.


----------



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

Was it easy to unjam? Do you mean the plastic controls? I guess my main concern is potential leaking. There seem to be lots of complaints about panoramic sun roofs getting drains blocked and causing leaking in the cabin. I'm probably over thinking it. 



Babie said:


> H$ll NO, mine has jammed twice. If you do get it, the pinch sensor is so sensitive, if you pass wind, it may get jammed and not close. READ about the bypass if you get it.
> 
> Also the plastic trim inside is CHEEZEE.


----------



## urbanskywalker (Jul 6, 2013)

I think in lighter paint the Beetle looks better with a sunroof. Less so in the darker colours. 




puma1552 said:


> its a beetle, a fun, bright, happy car. to not have one is a waste of a beetle, imo.
> 
> even if you dont open it, just having the glass window above makes for a nice feeling/ambiance in the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I love mine. I cant say ive ever had an issue with it closing or opening. Also its cool when you press and hold the lock button on the door handle if all the windows and sunroof are open it will close it all up including the sunroof.


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

I drove both models and ended with the sunroof, I live in N.E. and unlike most people here that go all Winter with the heater and the minute it gets warm they put the ac, I enjoy driving with both windows and sunroof open weather permitting and love it, looks great from the outside and feels great from the inside, compliments and "wish would have bought one like your's" is what I get from other Beetle owners, this is my humble opinion


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I had a similar predicament when buying my car. But unlike you, it was to buy base, or base with the sun/sound package. I wasn't concerned with the sunroof so much, as the upgraded satellite radio system. The sunroof itself was an over-the-top expense that I wasn't swooning for.
In the end, since my decision was centric on the stereo, I went without the sunroof. Bought the base model. The sunroof wasn't worth the expense to me, as I wold likely never use it. Plus, the Bluetooth stereo fils the "void" and when paired to my iPad or iPhone I can use pandora or stream any audio I want. I might be the odd one out, but I think the black roof takes away from the sexy curve of the roof in our cars.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Three VW's and the Avalanche i don't get to drive anyone of them very much...

Yesterday i did take the turbo beetle out and it was getting dark when i left my last stop. drove home at night, probably only the second time i've driven it at night since we got it last Nov. (2600 miles on the clock)

Anyway, the temperature was great, windows down, sunroof back 1 notch, driving back thru the country, radio half way up and very comfortable, the corn fields smelled great, air was cool and with radio half way up it sounded good, no buffeting.

The hid's and fogs were lighting up the corn fields on both side of the road.

Gonna have to do this more often, too much fun.........

PS: Definitely a smoother ride over the bumps than the GTI but i do like the GTI


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> I always look at this type of question as, if you have to ask you don't really want it. I went the top off route, sunroofs are for sissies!


 You make me sick Chrisho...I wanted the vert too! How do you like it?


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

urbanskywalker said:


> What do you think is the sunroof worth the money? I'm torn between a basic model with sunroof or going to a higher trim level without sunroof.


Maybe if it opened more than 12 inches.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

I :heart: mine...On a nice day I leave the roof craked to let some of the Hawaiian hot air out...


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi guys
like you I was agonising over the sun/sat nav as I could not get one over here with both (due to limited imports)

In the end, I opted for the sunroof, and will buy a sat nav unit and install after I get the car


----------

